# Louie's divided tank adventure!



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi everyone! I thought I would start a journal on my first experience with setting up and maintaining a divided tank! I received a 10 gallon divider from Lifewithpets on YouTube last week, I have not had time to install it yet, I will probably set it up on Wednesday as I have to get a new filter for the tank first! But I am very impressed at the quality of this divider so far! It was delayed by a week and went across the country before it finally got delivered! I thought it was going to be damaged but, these dividers are so strong! You can't bend it or snap it, unlike many for sale. The design on this divider looks like the bettas can't get through, I will test this soon though!! I am very happy so far!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi, I watch a lot of LifeWithPets videos, so I am looking forward to updates on this.  They have a video on how to install their dividers if you have not seen it yet. 

Are you dividing the 10 gal in half for two Bettas? I would love to see pictures! 

Good luck on your new tank. I had a divided tank with two females and it went very well. Quality dividers will avoid the Bettas knocking it down and the LWP dividers are built so they do not see each other often which will lower stress thus creating a more peaceful environment.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Aaah! I want LWP dividers SO BAD! I've never had one but the quality looks great and I love that they come in both solid and with holes... Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes i am dividing it in half! I will make sure to post pictures!


----------



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello everyone! Yesterday day at petco I picked up a betta for the other side of the tank! He is a male turquoise double tail betta. I also picked up the stuff to 2 sponge filters and a put it together yesterday! I also installed the divider and I'm super happy with it!


----------



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello everybody! I added Leo to the tank, he loves it so much! I got him in there perfectly timed, Louie had started a slight fin biting behavior and after I put the divider in and he had the half the size(still 5 gallons so plenty of room!) he has nearly stopped that! Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday! I got a gift card to petco and got some live plants and two nerite snails! I will post a picture of the tank soon! Hoping the plants will do great! Hope you're all having a wonderful week and sorry for the long post... lots of updates!


----------



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

Here is the tank so far... I've made it a Basic planted tank, with two nerite snails and of course the bettas!


----------



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

Happy new year! Hope everyone had a wonderful year! I have! I am very excited to expand my hobby this year! I am hoping to start a betta community tank, and get a female betta. The boys are doing great! Leo had slight ammonia burn when I got him, it's all healed up now. Louie is also doing pretty good, he had some ripped fins( I don't know if it was a plastic plant I had in the tank or fin biting) so waiting to see if they will grow back! Hope you all have a great week!!


----------

